# Sticky  Good Plant threads



## kyle1745

This is a combination of links to popular plant threads.

* Popular plant threads:*

How to remove Brom Pups
tissue culturing
Substrate Ideas
Spider Mites Attack! (journal on treatment)
Carnivorous Plants in the Dendrobates Vivarium Guide
Mounting Epiphytes
Peperomia
Guide to Popular Terrarium Plants
Plants Central South America List
Bromeliads in the Dart Frog Terrarium
Plant identification
List of plants of Central and South America
If you have anything you would like to see added or changed in this list please send me or a mod a PM.


----------



## Guest

cool, thanks!!


----------



## Compi

Thx.


----------



## NathanB

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/plants/31615-how-do-you-properly-santize-these-plants.html


----------



## chivers

helpful. thanks


----------



## halo3

Here is a question for anyone to answer. i was giving a chia pet for a gift. i never used it, just now i thought, what if i planted the seeds that come with that along my drift wood and coco fiber back drop? is this toxic? will it grow? anyone tried this yet?


----------



## mordoria

halo3 said:


> Here is a question for anyone to answer. i was giving a chia pet for a gift. i never used it, just now i thought, what if i planted the seeds that come with that along my drift wood and coco fiber back drop? is this toxic? will it grow? anyone tried this yet?


No. Chia gets nasty and stringy as it grows. Too humid for it. You're better off putting the chia seeds on your pasta. Ironically, chia seeds are super healthy.


----------



## ICS523

Isn't "Chia" just alfalfa sprouts?


----------

